# Two separate procedures on same date



## JulieK (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a patient who had a colonoscopy for rectal bleeding and the anesthesia for this service was billed (00810). No source of bleeding could be found at this time.  Later on the same day the surgeon brought her back into the OR and did a flexible sigmoidoscopy for continued bleeding and the same anesthesia charge was billed by a different anesthesiologist.  The second charge has been denied as duplicate.  Is there a modifier that I can put on this second charge or any way I can get it paid?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## NFBarner (Oct 17, 2011)

Add modifier 78 to the anesthesia code for the second procedure.


----------



## RonMcK3 (Oct 17, 2011)

NFBarner,

I realize it wasn't part of JulieK's query but does the surgeon get to bill the flexsig using -76 or is billing the second precluded because it's a similar procedure being done through the same opening on the same day?

Thanks,


----------

